# AEST brake levers



## featured (Nov 16, 2009)

I would like to hear from anyone who has them and rides hard single track/XC style. Long steep descents in the 20-40% grade range, etc.

The part: AEST ULTRALIGHT brake levers! 58g CNC! kcnc extralite Black | eBay

The only review i`ve found: 2012 Aest Brake Lever Flex on The World's Lightest BMX - YouTube

And no results in search...


----------



## shauru (Aug 18, 2011)

I have those. The levers are fine, a little difficult to set up because of the tension bolt not being cut ( in order to fit the brake cable ). There is very little flex, nothing major. They are as effective as your v-brake is, no more or less. They are very simple and reliable but they do lack in feedback and feel. I would recommend them as an easy way to drop 100+ grams off your bike easily.


----------



## featured (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for response, that is the sort of direction i`m looking for. I have used various AVID levers and never bothered with reach adjust or any fine tuning, so maybe a limited adjusting lever like this would be alright. I`d be using it with BB7's also.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I bought a set and returned them. Neither the build quality nor the operation were up to my usual standards. They are light but that's about it.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I posted a thread on the brake forum a few days ago about the KCNC VB1 brake lever. Is this the same lever with a different name? I wanted to know more about them also. Toronto Cycles had them listed. I am comparing them to 178g Speed Dial 7's that are used with BB7 brakes.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

TTTURNER said:


> I posted a thread on the brake forum a few days ago about the KCNC VB1 brake lever. Is this the same lever with a different name?.


No not the same lever. KCNC are a little lighter and flex a little bit more. Both great levers


----------



## featured (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting, i`ll probably give them a shot. I do gnarly descents but i`m very aware of how hard i`m grabbing the brakes.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I ordered a set of these and they just arrived. I'm a bit concerned about them to be honest. I've posted pictures and some comments HERE.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

I was considering these. Then I saw that they offer them on dealextreme.com and the AEST v-brake that they are selling is actually cracked in the pictures (see the lower part of the left arm). So I suspect that the quality is pretty low for the levers also.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

It is not a lot of $$ so can just try, but I do not recommend them. I have KCNC levers. Flexy and they feel weird. If you have big hands definetely uncomfortable. 

Note I use them with KCNC breakset which is medicore as well. They may work good if the brakes perform and are powerful-which BB7 are. 

Chris.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

Here you have thread about KCNC brakes and levers tuning 
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/kcnc-v-brake-light-296718.html


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

ljsmith said:


> I was considering these. Then I saw that they offer them on dealextreme.com and the AEST v-brake that they are selling is actually cracked in the pictures (see the lower part of the left arm). So I suspect that the quality is pretty low for the levers also.


:madman:That's is unbelievable. Nice job to the person who posted that pic up. These look similar to the origin 8's that I have. They work pretty well. Just not with their lever as the brakes feel real spongy. Also, dropped big amounts of weight but definately not what the company claimed.


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

But they are much heavier,full set weight over 140grams


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

I sold them immediately when i received them. Quality just not up to the standard.


----------



## mcsinglespeeder (Jan 21, 2008)

I just received a set of the levers in the mail to put on my "fixie" style beer bike and I would NEVER put them on a mountain bike. They are beautiful CNC pieces, but I am afraid they will snap while riding on a flat street. I would be scared to ride in the dirt with them, let alone down a crazy fast singletrack with drops.


----------

